# Canned pork pate - experiment



## atomicsmoke (Mar 5, 2017)

We love spreads. Cheese spreads, meat spreads, vegetable spreads. It could be an Eastern (European, middle East) thing as many meze dishes are spreads. For holidays I would see minimum of for spreads on the table.

Among meat spreads we like pate. I make liver pate often, but I want  something milder too.

So I am trying different recipes, mostly made up.

First pork (leg), liver (I had chicken liver on hand) and a piece of pancetta. Only thought of pancetta , since I realize we don't eat it often (and I have a reasonable stock).












IMG_20170304_134236.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_20170304_134247.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_20170304_134240.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017






I fine ground all these, mixed with spices,onion and cognac and divide the mix in two. I cooked half (pan fry), then put both the cooked mixture and the raw half in (separate) half pint jars.












IMG_20170304_153627.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017





Topped with a piece of bay leaf, one of bacon, and some butter.

Pressure canned for 75min. 
My pressure cooker is not an "approved" canner, but I don't plan to keep these at room temps anyway. The main reason for canning the pate is so I can keep them a few weeks without freezing. Frozen pate is OK, but the texture is not as good as fresh.
After cooling (overnight).












IMG_20170305_103838.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017


















IMG_20170305_103857.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017






The "raw" version let off liquid as I expected. The texture is more of a baked terrine than a pate. Taste is great though.

The cooked version has good texture , but not the "emulsified" kind you see in the store bought pate in cans.

Spreadable, you can still taste the liver, but it's a milder "everyday" pate. You can taste the "browning" compared to the raw version.












IMG_20170305_165609.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Mar 5, 2017






I like the format of half pint jars.

I will do this again.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 5, 2017)

Pass me a cracker full!   It sounds great to me.


----------



## poopypuss (Mar 8, 2017)

I'll be adding this to the campsite charcuterie plate rotation!

I got Mrs Poopy to eat rillettes, maybe she'll venture into pork pate.

Someday, I'll have her eating fried pork liver!!!

But she's PA Dutch, so one non-buy in the store or pickled with sugar treat at a time.


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 8, 2017)

I want some of that! Delicious.


----------

